# Shutterfly, Smugmug, or...?



## Dmitri (Apr 17, 2010)

So I've finally decided to put some of my photos up and try to sell prints. I've heard of both Smugmug and Shutterfly. They both seem good but I wonder about the hidden traps, goodies and assorted odds and ends that I'm not thinking of.

Does anyone have any tips for noob trying this?

(I did a search as I'm sure this has been asked before but the only one I could find was from three years ago)


----------



## Dykstra (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you just thinking of selling online? I've been in a couple of exhibits and art fairs, and I have to say the MPixPro and ProDPI make absolutely beautiful, pro quality prints. They don't have an account for you to sell your stuff online, though. Stunning products, however, if you wish to take that route.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes exactly, a place where people can go online and order prints, preferably to be shipped directly to them.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 17, 2010)

and crap, I meant Smugmug or Zenfolio....


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2010)

Zenfolio has a B2B relationship with Mpix.

With a pro Zenfolio account, Mpix will print the images and will gladly blind drop ship to your customer.

I would strongly suggest you approve orders before Zenfolio fulfills them.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 17, 2010)

KmH said:


> Zenfolio has a B2B relationship with Mpix.
> 
> With a pro Zenfolio account, Mpix will print the images and will gladly blind drop ship to your customer.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you approve orders before Zenfolio fulfills them.



Isn't that a good thing? If someone stumbles on your photos and decides to order one - I think that would be good. or am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## TJ K (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a smugmug and I know the pro account would be even better. With the endless customization options and ability to create your own prices and have Bay Photo (an awesome printing company) do everything for you and drop ship it to the customer it's just amazing. Smugmug is what I would go with.
TJ


----------



## DTG (Apr 17, 2010)

I use SmugMug....search online and you might find a 50% off coupon for a Pro account making it $75.  I have been happy with them. Great stuff for the pros...price how you want, add watermarks etc etc  Nice plain packaging shipped directly to your client.  They send you a check of your proceeds quarterly.

I also like WHCC if I want to hand deliver prints.  They will send you 5 free 8x10's and paper samples before they sign you up.  I think you need to prove you are a pro with a website or something...


----------



## suki (Apr 17, 2010)

I was actually going to post a thread about this, but if OP doesn't mind will just piggy back this one.

In regards to Smugmug and Zenfolio, I noticed that Zenfolio has fees attached, does smugmug also have fees (other than the annual fee)?  I've searched on their website but haven't seen anything that says that it does.

They both offer very similar features and options, but Zenfolio is a bit cheaper, maybe that's why they have fees?


----------



## awilliamsny (Apr 18, 2010)

suki said:


> I was actually going to post a thread about this, but if OP doesn't mind will just piggy back this one.
> 
> In regards to Smugmug and Zenfolio, I noticed that Zenfolio has fees attached, does smugmug also have fees (other than the annual fee)?  I've searched on their website but haven't seen anything that says that it does.
> 
> They both offer very similar features and options, but Zenfolio is a bit cheaper, maybe that's why they have fees?


We have fees, too.  15% of the markup - so if a print costs $1 and you sell it for $11 - we'll share the $10 profit, $1.50 for us and $8.50 for you.  We explain more of that, here: help - Pros: Reporting and payment and more on SmugMug Pro accounts, here: http://smugmug.com/pro

Thanks!


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 18, 2010)

suki said:


> I was actually going to post a thread about this, but if OP doesn't mind will just piggy back this one.



Not at all. Great question!



			
				awilliamsny said:
			
		

> We have fees, too. 15% of the markup - so if a print costs $1 and you sell it for $11 - we'll share the $10 profit, $1.50 for us and $8.50 for you.



Smugmug is $150 per year for pro, Zenfolio is $100. And both share in the profits, so I'm curious why Smugmug would be a better choice?


----------



## TJ K (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know much about Zenfolio I just visited the website but I find smugmug to be the most professional. Not to mention the amazing customer service and forum with people that will help you with anything that you could ever want to know. I checked around real fast on zenfolio but didn't find anything about being able to customize the pages with html and javascript and all that. There are so many options with smugmug and the friendly service and ease of use really does it for me. 

Also i'm wondering if you've tried the trials on both? That should really help you come to your decision if you're having a hard time. Also if you choose smugmug you can use my code that gets you something like 5 or 10 dollars off when you make your account. GL
TJ


----------

